# rail station



## Duke (Nov 12, 2008)

I have just got a place in Almoradi on the southern Costa Blanca, can anyone tell me where the nearest railway station is ? thanks


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Duke said:


> I have just got a place in Almoradi on the southern Costa Blanca, can anyone tell me where the nearest railway station is ? thanks


Hi Duke ... welcome!

I dont know that area myself, but a quick google search told me that the nearest station is 5km away - San Isidro.

I only checked one search so you may come across more information if you have the time to take a look around the internet......also, I am sure one or two people on here will have first hand knowledge of the area and will either confirm or deny what I have just told you !!! 

Sue

oops ... also just seen that even though the Town where the station is located is San Isidro .. the station name is Albatera/Catral ....


----------



## Duke (Nov 12, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Duke ... welcome!
> 
> I dont know that area myself, but a quick google search told me that the nearest station is 5km away - San Isidro.
> 
> ...


Well thank you Sue, im not very good on computers thats why I posted the question , must say I didn't expect a reply so soon. Again many thanks.
Steve


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Duke said:


> Well thank you Sue, im not very good on computers thats why I posted the question , must say I didn't expect a reply so soon. Again many thanks.
> Steve


 No worries ... your message just happened to pop up in my inbox when I was free to respond pretty much straight away! .... its not always like that!

Im sure you will get a couple of more replies anyway ...

Sue


----------

